# Need help with nerve block code



## Edwina64 (May 4, 2012)

Good Morning,

I need some help finding a code for a radial median nerve block for post op pain.
Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thank You,
Edwina Vandemark


----------



## hgolfos (May 4, 2012)

64450 other peripheral nerve or branch


----------



## Edwina64 (May 4, 2012)

I have found 64450.  Would I use this code along with modifier 59?  The patient also had MAC.


----------



## hgolfos (May 4, 2012)

Yes, if you are billing it on the same date of service as the main procedure, you need a 59 modifier to indicate that it is a separate service.  We also code 338.18, other acute postoperative pain, as primary for the post-op pain block.


----------



## Edwina64 (May 7, 2012)

Thank you,  This has been very helpful.


----------

